# Show me- wovens!



## Bellybump89

Really want to convince my hubby to let me buy a woven. I have three other carriers that I use a lot though. Doubtful he will let me buy anymore lol. I'm in love with this one though.. I'm not even sure if you can get these in america? Does pax baby ship to the us? 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/53227F9E-3096-4DEA-87A5-A663F4C993CA-39286-000020318F178CA3.jpg
Can't seem to even find this particular one on the website.. I know it's a girasol double rainbow with a blue weft. 

Anyway show me your wovens! 
Type :
Size: 
What's your favorite carry/how many are you able to do:


----------



## Kel127

I only have a Bali Breeze, so not exactly a woven but I like it. 
Pax baby does ship to the US, but if you want a nice woven for less then I suggest going to thebabywearer.com. You can buy one used!


----------



## Bellybump89

I just joined TBW site! Haven't had a chance to look around very much but it's nice to know I can buy a used one! All broken in and Snuggly soft. Thank you!


----------



## katerdid

Paxbaby is an American company, so yes, they ship here. 

I've got a Girasol diamond weave northern lights right now
https://i45.tinypic.com/skwbjd.jpg 
Size 5, can do almost any carry I want. Usually do rucks and double hammocks tho.

This is a didy iris. Size 6, was a bit long for my liking as I'm a tiny lady. Super supportive tho
https://i50.tinypic.com/2953dk0.jpg

Here's a storch. It was a size 6 too. I loved wrapping with it, tho I'm more fond of colorful wovens
https://i47.tinypic.com/165tzb.jpg

And one of my favorites, a girasol diamond weave light rainbow. 
https://i47.tinypic.com/4r8i7o.jpg
It was so pretty.


----------



## lozzy21

The best picture of my wrap is a bad picture of me, i was thinking "not another f***ing photo." Its a didymos pesci pazzi in a size 7. I only do a front wrap cross carry, a double hammock or a ruck if im in a rush.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_3097.jpg


----------



## Bellybump89

Beautiful wraps ladies! Katerdid I am drooling over your stash! I love the girasol light rainbow too it's very pretty :) lozzy21 she looks so comfy in there! Were you on vacation ? Wherever you are it looks pretty ! I've seen some nice diddys. 

I'm pretty short too I'm thinking a size 4 or maybe 5 would work for me I don't want my tails to be dragging lol


----------



## lozzy21

I was at my uncles wedding, Thats the door to the church in the background.


----------



## Faythe

This is our Storch Leo Turkis and our fave carry as it's quick (because you pre-tie it) and easy to tighten the rails/loosen if needed. (this is a front cross carry with a 6 but we do a short cross carry with a 4)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5210.jpg

The other pictures are Storch Leo Violet RS and my new Girasol number 26 in a size 4.

Have a Girasol no6 RS holidaying here with me at the moment and a Girasol Chococabana RS conversion being delivered on Tuesday :D
 



Attached Files:







NewStorch.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









no26.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









ruck.png
File size: 317.7 KB
Views: 3









Photo1226.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bellybump89

Lozzy it must have been a beautiful wedding! :) 

Lovely lovely lovely wraps you have there! I think I'm obsessed with girasols. I'm a sucker for color.. :haha: pre tied sounds awesome! My little girl is such a squirmy one its hard to get her in the Mai Tai or boba and do it up.


----------



## Faythe

There's a day between our LO's :)


----------



## Bellybump89

I didn't even notice! I saw your ticker but it says 6/10/12 so I was thinking June for some reason. Silly me! That's awesome do you have a journal?


----------



## Faythe

:D

Indeed I do. It's here

Our new RS conversion arrived today. Love it!

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5560.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5553.jpg


----------



## Bellybump89

Oh my god it's gorgous! I love love the different blues and browns.
Your little man is so cute he looks happy !


----------



## Faythe

He never smiles for the camera :haha:

Will be smiling the biggest smile ever and as soon as he clock the camera he frowns! Like his Mummy haha.

I wish the pictures did this wrap justice. The blue weft thread makes the wrap look shimmery


----------



## CoffeePuffin




----------



## Bellybump89

I love that green! What kind is that?


----------



## CoffeePuffin

It's the size 6 (4.5m) version of this one - https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/colimacon-cie-miel-malice-green-organic.html


----------



## Bellybump89

Aw, sold out! I was gonna jump on it cause it looks like a great deal. But I'm not sure they would ship here anyway


----------



## Faythe

I'm sure they ship world wide?


----------



## Bellybump89

I just looked and they do! Shipping has got to be expensive though ahh ! 
Maybe next month ill talk hubby into it lol


----------



## divershona

This is my OH with Kaya who's 2, he's 6ft and this is an Ellaroo size 6 i think ... and its in fuschia
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121115-00236.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bellybump89

Very pretty! I haven't seen too many ellaroos I have to look into them.

Give props to your OH for not only babywearing but in a woven! my husband only uses my boba. Refuses anything that ties. Men! Pfft! Lol


----------



## Faythe

Men are funny buggers!

Saying that, this is my OH wearing Jacob in the Northern Lights Girasol Mysol. Never thought he'd wear rainbows :D

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5153.jpg


----------



## Bellybump89

His facial expression makes this photo priceless! Love it :) 

This is a pretty carrier too! And I'm in love with his leg Warmers. I have a few pairs for savanah too but I need to make more


----------



## Faythe

He didn't want to pose for the camera :D

Babylegs are the best! We use them alot when going out over his sleepsuits, just to keep his legs extra snug


----------



## divershona

Bellybump89 said:


> Very pretty! I haven't seen too many ellaroos I have to look into them.
> 
> Give props to your OH for not only babywearing but in a woven! my husband only uses my boba. Refuses anything that ties. Men! Pfft! Lol

i didnt think he would enjoy it but he absolutely loved that close feeling with Kaya (he's nt her dad by the way) and she loved him wearing her more than me because he's taller and she can see more when he wears her haha

i did have to help him do the wrap though as he's not got the art of wrapping a toddler down by himself ... YET!!!


----------



## Tulip

Light Rainbow Diamond Weave 4 in a ruck:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/20121115_105115_zps2b0e7cd3.jpg

Easycare #1 size 4 in a Kangaroo Tied Under Bum
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/533f05d2.jpg 

Lenny Lamb Spring 6 in a double hammock:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/6a90eeeb.jpg

Didymos Skanderborg Fische 6 in A DH:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/52ef7453.jpg

Girasol Apple 2 in a short back cross carry
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/6859aa3c.jpg

Indio Glut 6 in a DH (spot the pattern lol) 
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/20121018_155948_zps34a8114e.jpg

Just landed - Oscha Ladybirds Glow 4 in a reinforced ruck:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20130125_090956_zps60d20b00.jpg

oops :blush: you did ask! Xx


----------



## urchin

I found this thing of beauty yesterday - sadly it is out of stock :(

https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/e/r/erna2.jpg


----------



## Casey3

Tulips- beautiful stash!! You're so lucky you scored some ladybugs! I'd love to try something Oscha! 

Urchin- Ela I'm Wunderland? SOOO pretty. I'm totally in love with that wrap. Good luck getting on though.. Definitely one highly sought after wrap!


----------



## Faythe

Oscha fade that's holidaying with us!
 



Attached Files:







joscher1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









joscher.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Casey3

Ooh do you like it? I've been looking at the marina fade but I can't figure out why it didn't sell instantly like the rest of the oschas on the swaps!


----------



## Tulip

Urchin, Lea Im Wunderland and Erna Im Wunderland are exactly the same wrap. Lea is hard to find and changes hands for STUPID money, but Erna has just been released following a pre-order and will be widely available. 

Those who have paid over the odds for Lea in the past are raging... So fear not, there will be many Erna for sale in the next few months (especially with people planning to boycott kokadi :shock:)


----------



## Tulip

Casey - I stalked for a WEEK for those darn ladybugs, just as well they're worth it! 

Not all those wraps are still in my stash, im such a churner ;)


----------



## Faythe

Yeah it's lush and so squishy IRL :)


----------



## urchin

that's the one Casey - it's so very pretty ... I just need to see if I can get on with wraps before I invest too much!

ahhhh, I had picked up on the controversy Tulip, just hadn't realised it was that one!
where do you go to pick up second hand wraps?


----------



## Faythe

facebook!

Slings and Things - FSOT and advice


----------



## urchin

ty Fayth - I have sent a joining request :))


----------



## Casey3

Another one is Babywearing Swap on facebook (it's HUGE, so many members!)


----------



## Bellybump89

Tulip said:


> Light Rainbow Diamond Weave 4 in a ruck:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/20121115_105115_zps2b0e7cd3.jpg
> 
> Easycare #1 size 4 in a Kangaroo Tied Under Bum
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/533f05d2.jpg
> 
> Lenny Lamb Spring 6 in a double hammock:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/6a90eeeb.jpg
> 
> Didymos Skanderborg Fische 6 in A DH:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/52ef7453.jpg
> 
> Girasol Apple 2 in a short back cross carry
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/6859aa3c.jpg
> 
> Indio Glut 6 in a DH (spot the pattern lol)
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/20121018_155948_zps34a8114e.jpg
> 
> Just landed - Oscha Ladybirds Glow 4 in a reinforced ruck:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20130125_090956_zps60d20b00.jpg
> 
> oops :blush: you did ask! Xx


Oh my! The ladybird is BEAUTIFIL!!! Wish I could get my hands on that!! I love the DW light rainbow too. Lovely stash!!


----------



## Bellybump89

urchin said:


> I found this thing of beauty yesterday - sadly it is out of stock :(
> 
> https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/e/r/erna2.jpg

I love the pattern! Which one is this ?


----------



## Bellybump89

Faythe said:


> Oscha fade that's holidaying with us!

This second picture is so sweet. He looks so comfy! I love when they snuggle in the carriers my favorite thing about baby wearing


----------



## Faythe

Best part isn't it? :D


----------



## urchin

Bellybump, it's a Kokadi 'Erna in Wonderland' and it's beauuuuuutiful


----------



## lily28

I only have a woven from Amazonas in caragreen, looks like that:
https://media-cache-ec7.pinterest.com/550/64/b9/8e/64b98ef86de99ccc9dfa1689a498a65d.jpg
I only need my LO to be born to share a pic with you!


----------



## Bellybump89

Aw! That looks very pretty! I bet you can't wait! Not too much longer hang in there girl.


----------



## Dumpling

Hi! I've just got my first woven (I have 2 stretchys and an ergo) its a Hopp in Cairo and this is our first attempt at a back carry :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 25-01-2013 12 27 55.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------

